# Wood homes?



## raebon317 (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm thinking of making my own home for my hedgehog-to-be. 

Wood is relatively cheap and makes a sturdier box that plastic tubs, however, I know some woods are harmful to hedgehog...

If i make myself a wood home for my baby-to-be, what wood would you suggest and what wood would you not recommend I use?


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 23, 2013)

I suggest untreated, aspen wood. Or you could just cut a hole in a box and call it a day.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Wood isn't recommended because it can harbor mites and it's difficult to fully treat for mites and it makes cleaning harder. I imagine it would also soak up a lot of poop and urine and hold onto the smell.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Plastic is easier to clean, like Abbys said. If you decide to make a wood hidey anyway, I would coat it in a non-toxic, safe sealant. Make sure it dries completely & you air it out so there's no odor remaining before you give it to a hedgie.


----------



## darthvader (Jul 15, 2013)

Because many people are always in my house, i wanted my cage to look more "fancy" i guess you could say, so i made mine out of wood, i was going to line the inside with cloroplast, but couldn't find any anywhere. so i painted the whole thing with very low VOC paint with about 4 coats, and let it dry. then i got shellac non toxic hypoallergenic seal that people use for wood baby toys at ace hardware, and did 3 good coats all on the inside of the cage where my hedgie would be around, then to get rid of the paint smell washed it with water and vinegar. And it has worked GREAT! the paint seals it from any mites that would get in it, and no water. and the cage looks great and you can make it any color!
That's what mine turned out like. Hope it helped!:lol:


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Holy cow, darthvader, that's beautiful! How would you like to work your magic over at my house?


----------



## marissa.peterson (Apr 16, 2015)

darthvader said:


> Because many people are always in my house, i wanted my cage to look more "fancy" i guess you could say, so i made mine out of wood, i was going to line the inside with cloroplast, but couldn't find any anywhere. so i painted the whole thing with very low VOC paint with about 4 coats, and let it dry. then i got shellac non toxic hypoallergenic seal that people use for wood baby toys at ace hardware, and did 3 good coats all on the inside of the cage where my hedgie would be around, then to get rid of the paint smell washed it with water and vinegar. And it has worked GREAT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am doing a very similar project! But I am only painting surfaces the hedgie won't be on. What paint do you recommend? Do I still need the sealer?


----------

